

Professional network for CTOs? - xtat

Lead architect turned CTO here-- my partner- a more experienced CEO has a great mailing list for sharing tips, struggles, connections.  Anyone know of any community like this for CTOs / engineering leaders?
======
epc
In the NYC area we have <http://www.ctoschool.org/> Am not sure it's useful
outside the region, is mostly f2f meetups.

------
pixelmonkey
I run one, feel free to contact me to find out about it:
<http://pixelmonkey.org/contact>

